# Pics from the dog park



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

We took the three pups to the dog park yesterday and I got some new pictures.




























Interesting side note...Lakeland is a small town in Central FL, but a few years ago a news story made national headlines when a local officer pulled over a vehicle for a routine stop. Turns out the vehicle was stolen and the driver was a wanted felon. The guy in the car subdued the officer, stole his firearm, and shot him once in the leg before running into the woods. Another deputy and his K9 responded to the scene and went into the woods searching for the suspect, and the guy shot the officer and the officer's dog to death with the first officer's firearm. The FBI and SWAT surrounded the woods with a tactical team and tracked him down and ended up shooting him something like 80 times with their assault rifles when he drew the officer's gun on them. Anyway, the dog park we go to in Lakeland was built in memoriam of the Officer and his dog Diogi. I always think about the officer and his dog every time we go there. :smile:

Deputy Sheriff Vernon Matthew (Matt) Williams, Polk County Sheriff's Office


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are awesome photos!!! And I'm so jealous of your grassy, green dog park. Those are virtually non-existent here. The dog parks in this state are just a barren patch of earth...which means a mud puddle if its even slightly wet LOL

And that new puppy of yours is GORGEOUS!!! She fits in to your pack really well...

Side note: What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Those are awesome photos!!! And I'm so jealous of your grassy, green dog park. Those are virtually non-existent here. The dog parks in this state are just a barren patch of earth...which means a mud puddle if its even slightly wet LOL
> 
> And that new puppy of yours is GORGEOUS!!! She fits in to your pack really well...
> 
> Side note: What kind of camera do you have?


Thanks, she really does fit in well. She can usually bait or harass Brady into playing with her at all hours of the day, so they wear each other out really well and leave grumpy ol' Showa to himself. haha The camera is a Canon Eos 40D.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing them.

I'm jealous of the pics your camera takes. Mine always end up blurry.


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Awesome pics, thanks for sharing them.
> 
> I'm jealous of the pics your camera takes. Mine always end up blurry.


I lucked out a bit...my parents are photographers, and I got the Canon as a hand-me-down for Christmas a few years back. :smile: Not to turn this into a camera thread, but a lot of digital cameras have settings that let you increase the shutter speed. The faster the speed the sharper the photo will be, even if the subject isn't moving at all. :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Beautiful dogs! You're right, though. If there's mud, Brady will burry himself in it! Hehehehe!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> You're right, though. If there's mud, Brady will burry himself in it! Hehehehe!


Yup, that boy sure do love him some mud. :biggrin:

I don't mind it with him because he has a short coat and it dries quickly. _HOWEVER_ it's horrible with Pandora, and Brady's starting to get her into liking dirt. LOL


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. You would probably love my Sibe, Amaya. She LOVES getting all muddy! It's a trait she got from her mum. XP

Anyways, gorgeous photos, as usual! XDDD


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures! Man, that GSD of yours is just beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Beautiful pics! Beautiful dogs! You're right, though. If there's mud, Brady will burry himself in it! Hehehehe!


My Golden pup LOVES mud and puddles. He will sit, roll over, and lay down in a mud puddle. 

A dirty dog is a happy dog!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the photos and I agree with rannmiller....your GSD is gorgeous. They look like they had a great time. Great story about the dog park as well....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pandora is just a beautiful dog, you both lucked out getting each other. I can't believe she has been with you for such a short time, she looks so comfortable and confident, you guys are obviously exactly what she needed. 
Great pictures, it always strikes me when you see photo's taken with a good camera how many expressions there are on the dog's faces that we totally miss when watching them in person.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> A dirty dog is a happy dog!


I endorse this message. :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Pandora is just a beautiful dog, you both lucked out getting each other. I can't believe she has been with you for such a short time, she looks so comfortable and confident, you guys are obviously exactly what she needed.


She has settled in quite a bit. She's not _constantly_ bothering Brady anymore, just the majority of the time. :tongue:

She was a hit at work today too. She's had poo issues since switching over to raw, and today she had a nice bath at work. Long story short, Pandora definately made her mark in the salon, and the groomers smelled it for hours after. :biggrin:


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

You know... when you think about it, you and Luke combined, you have three dogs.... LIKE ME! You're turning into me! XD


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

shortdariwanda said:


> You know... when you think about it, you and Luke combined, you have three dogs.... LIKE ME! You're turning into me! XD


Oh god....now I'm sad. haha j/k :tongue:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww!! 
Great shots. You must have a nice camera..!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Cute pics 

Just a suggestion, but its a good idea to remove the prong collar when the dog is off leash since it can easily get caught in things and injure the dog as well as other dogs that come in contact, I cant remember whether it was on this site, but someone had to witness a horrible accident when a larger dog has a prong collar on and another dog was wrestling with him and the others dogs collar got caught, so the large dog spooked, started running and dragged the smaller dog to death.


----------

